# Remove Fireplace Surround



## planetspdx (Jul 20, 2015)

Is it possible to remove a brass surround on a gas fireplace? I just moved into my first house and I have little knowledge on this. All I can find online is an example of a wood burning fireplace... with photos attached... it looks almost identical  to mine but the brass surround looks so dated and is an eyesore, plus it sticks out and I would like the gas fireplace to be flush if possible. Any thoughts? Thank you in advance!


----------



## FLAMES ON (Jul 20, 2015)

You need to post a picture of "your" unit to receive accurate information.  A picture of the front and a 2nd picture of the inside the firebox like the 2 you posted of the other unit would be good.


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 20, 2015)

If you can't post a pic, at least tell us what manufacturer & model number you have.
There's chance one of us knows about your unit.


----------



## FLAMES ON (Jul 20, 2015)

DASKY,  Hope all is well for you. Like you said, need info for this one. A picture of doors on a wood fireplace. Has me wondering if the OP simply has a set of vented or vent free logs. Brass was used on DV units that look a lot like his pictures. We will see what the OP comes up with.


----------

